# "Halloween Town" - My Spooky Fish Tank!



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

Welcome to Halloween Town! Today we saw these cute Halloween aquatic decorations and decided to start a small 5.5 gallon tank. It is not filled all the way because it willbbe home to 2 female red clawed crabs (and possibly a couple guppies)! Coolest tank I have ever owned!


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Love it! Show us pics of the crabs when they come in


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

that is a cool tank! I love the three-header Audrey!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

That's really nice! I need to drag out my aquarium and do something similar.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Very cute set up!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

That's wonderful! Even the colors of your gravel are perfect for Halloween! Would love to see pics of your crabbies when you get them in there too.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Chelsiestein, I love your tank! Where did you find the venus fly trap accessory?


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

I suddenly want a fish tank! This is adorable!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

That's awesome! That fly trap plant would be perfect "planted" in a terra cotta pot with some moss around it for a spooky garden or curiousity cabinet! I think your crabs & fish will be very happy there!


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> Chelsiestein, I love your tank! Where did you find the venus fly trap accessory?


Petsmart 

Thank you everyone for the compliments!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice. Love the colors for the rocks.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, now that is totally original, and totally cool!


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

Great idea!! My 2 hobbies, halloween and aquariums!! heres one of mine


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

If I had fish.... this. This! Love it.


----------



## BoneyFan (Jul 29, 2012)

I love this! The gravel color is really cool.


----------



## CheshyreLeChat (Jul 7, 2015)

Love the setup!


----------

